# Dating an old Kel-light



## ogso (May 23, 2006)

When my uncle passed, I received his old cop gear. He was a member of the California highway patrol, just in case you are interested. One of the items I now have is a Kel-light (he had no children and I was his only nephew). He retired in the early 70's so I'm guessing the light may date to at least then. It does show signs of age but still works like a champ. But I would like to know if there is a way to date these lights.

Another question; when the light bulb needs replacement, what bulb can I use?

Thanks to all for the information I have learned while lurking.


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 23, 2006)

Post a pic or relay all the features/specifics, and any markings it has. There's no exact way of dating them but some parts changed every few years.

They use standard PR-base bulbs. A Mag-Lite Xenon Star would probably be best, or an LED dropin like a Diamond or Mag if you want to go that route.


----------

